# Purple ribbon RE Gotti pup



## Cat (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm picking up my new UKC PR RE gotti boy monday and I'm so excited! I have a red APBT, a American bulldog, and a small am. Staff looking girl. Wondering to expect from this bloodline? My APBT is high strung, My bulldog is scooby doo goofy lol, And my girls a prissy clown


----------



## Cat (Mar 8, 2018)

My current pack


----------



## jaylong1985 (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice looking dogs!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Cat and thanks for the picture of those good looking dogs.

Joe


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

interesting pack!! beautiful all of them! how do they get along?

also, what color will be your new guy?  blue maybe?


----------



## mvelez942 (Feb 23, 2018)

The white one is smiling lol love it

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

American Bullies are usually pretty chill depending on their lineage. There are some with a lot of energy, but for the most part they are pretty chill. The breed was created to show and be family pets, so you shouldn't get too much over the top energy from them. Do make sure everyone is crate trained, just in case DA shows in one or all of your bull breeds when they get older.


----------

